# Translation of Responses into English



## kenshireen

I am English and post in the Spanish forum.
Several replies I receive are in Spanish and it makes it difficult for me to understand.

Is there any way I can have these transcribed into English?

Thank you


----------



## Yendred

Google Translate


----------



## Welsh_Sion

... or if you are willing to employ a professional flesh-and-blood translator who will probably be more accurate and pick up on nuances, they do exist!

(But isn't the fun part of learning a foreign language the deciphering of that language - and the sense of achievement when you do successfully?)


----------



## kenshireen

Welsh_Sion said:


> (But isn't the fun part of learning a foreign language the deciphering of that language - and the sense of achievement when you do successfully?)


asi es. claro! pero tambien frustrante. 😣


----------



## amikama

"Lo siento, no entendí tu respuesta. ¿Podrías repetirla en palabras simples, por favor?"


----------



## kenshireen

amikama said:


> "Lo siento, no entendí tu respuesta. ¿Podrías repetirla en palabras simples, por favor?"


si, donde puedo encontrar traducciones al inglés cuando la gente me responde en español.
Entiendes?


----------



## swift

kenshireen said:


> ¿Entiendes?


I believe @amikama was suggesting a way for you to ask someone politely to rephrase their answer using simpler language.


----------



## kenshireen

swift said:


> I believe @amikama was suggesting a way for you to ask someone politely to rephrase their answer using simpler language.


how about using English to reply instead of Spanish...


----------



## Peterdg

kenshireen said:


> how about using English to reply instead of Spanish...


When you post a question in the Spanish-English forum, you can politely ask for answers in English. You can possibly also clarify that your Spanish is not yet good enough to understand the details in Spanish.


----------



## Yendred

kenshireen said:


> how about using English to reply instead of Spanish...


It's logically easier for a native to explain nuances and pros and cons of something in their native language, so you should let them answer in their native language and it's up to you to make the effort needed to translate their answer in your own language.


----------



## fenixpollo

kenshireen said:


> how about using English to reply instead of Spanish...


As Peterdg says, you can politely state your preference for English each time you ask a question in one of the Spanish-English forums, and hope that most of the replies are provided in English. But the Spanish-English forums are fully bilingual, and when you ask a question there, there is no expectation that the replies must be provided in one or the other language. As Yendred says, sometimes the reply is better provided in Spanish: for example, in one of your recent threads, one of the replies was a quote from the Real Academia Española's _Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas_, which doesn't have an English version.


----------

